# Dummy Source to Execute Command



## norihiro (May 6, 2020)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

Dummy Source to Execute Command - a dummy source to execute arbitrary command when the scene is switched



> This plugin provides a dummy source to execute arbitrary commands when scene is switched.
> Currently following 4 events will execute each command in background.
> 
> Show - the scene becomes shown in at least one of preview or program.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice... I was asking in some other threads about being able to automate PowerPoint page changes (Next) with a scene change. Someone else recently released a script to program hot-keys for this. But this would work for me even better. Scene change and PPTx Next command sent.. sweet... now to hoping I can get this to work


----------



## Artwo (Nov 5, 2020)

This plugin is amazing ! But I have a problem:
Is there a way to call commands or tweak the script so that there is no popup/flash when the code executes?

here is my command:

```
I:/OBSCommand/OBSCommand.exe /command=SetSourceFilterVisibility,sourceName="Webcams Moves",filterName=CamIRL,filterEnabled=true
```

Do you know if we can prevent the prompt to pop up @norihiro ?


----------



## edopeh (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi norihiro, would it be possible to use your plugin to press a hotkey when the dummy source gets visible / invisible? I am not really into commands and now I am unsure. It would help me a ton, if this would be possible. Thanks <3


----------



## norihiro (Nov 27, 2020)

Artwo said:


> Do you know if we can prevent the prompt to pop up @norihiro ?


Hi @Artwo, I've updated the code. I think the new release 0.1.3 will resolve your issue.


----------



## norihiro (Nov 27, 2020)

edopeh said:


> Hi norihiro, would it be possible to use your plugin to press a hotkey when the dummy source gets visible / invisible?


Instead of pressing the hotkey, I'd like to recommend to send a websocket message. This is a list of protocol of obs-websocket.
I put a simple python script to send a websocket message at `tools/request-websocket.py` in the repository of obs-command-source.


----------



## norihiro (Nov 28, 2020)

norihiro updated Dummy Source to Execute Command with a new update entry:

obs-command-source 0.1.3



> Bugfixes for Windows
> 
> Console applications won't be displayed.
> Fixed memory leakages of thread and process handlers created by CreateProcess.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 29, 2020)

norihiro updated Dummy Source to Execute Command with a new update entry:

obs-command-source 0.1.4



> File name of the plugin is changed to fix an issue that the plugin was not loaded in MacOS.
> There is no change for Windows and Linux.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## umlang (Jun 13, 2021)

This is very useful.  Any way to distinguish between Preview and Program?  Looking for a way to execute command when in Preview, and another on exit of Preview.  Similar to Activate/Deactivate for Program.  It looks like currently Show/Hide executes on either Preview/Program.


----------



## norihiro (Jun 16, 2021)

umlang said:


> This is very useful.  Any way to distinguish between Preview and Program?  Looking for a way to execute command when in Preview, and another on exit of Preview.


I added this to the Issue list on github but I need to fix build script, which is not working with the latest OBS version.
I think I can follow the implementation of NDI source, which recently introduced preview tally feature.


----------



## norihiro (Jun 26, 2021)

norihiro updated Dummy Source to Execute Command with a new update entry:

Command Source 0.2.0



> This is a minor version release of obs-command-source.
> Changes are as below.
> 
> Added preview and unpreview commands
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Jul 24, 2021)

norihiro updated Dummy Source to Execute Command with a new update entry:

OBS Command Source 0.2.1



> This is a minor version release of obs-command-source.
> 
> macOS: Signed and notarized the binary and packages
> Windows: Clean-up of build script
> Note that this release has no changes from 0.2.0 for Windows and Linux users.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## dcmouser (Feb 5, 2022)

Awesome, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## norihiro (Aug 24, 2022)

norihiro updated Dummy Source to Execute Command with a new update entry:

OBS Command Source 0.3.0



> This is an experimental release of Command Source for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.3.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## @bronardgodines (Sep 27, 2022)

Hola, te recomiendo que le agregues imagenes a los pulguins que subes para tener una mejor idea de lo que se ba a descargar


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro updated Dummy Source to Execute Command with a new update entry:

Command Source 0.3.1



> This is a hotfix release of Command Source for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.3.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

